# Covers for Lang



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm interested in finding a cover to buy or a place that makes custom covers for my smoker.  I have a Lang 48" patio smoker.  Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Apr 20, 2010)

Find a place that does marine (boat) covers.  That's where I always took my jeep when I needed to get a window fixed or a zipper fixed.  You'd be surprised that even in the middle of Indiana we had one.

I would also e-mail the folks at Lang and see what they recommend.


----------



## garyt (Apr 20, 2010)

I would rather see a roof over it, many times covers seem to hold in moisture and cause corrosion, I keep mine in the garage.


----------



## caveman (Apr 20, 2010)

Start at this place & see what they have for you.  Good luck.

http://www.coverbonanza.com/38874/BB...FQQxiQodUhu9QQ


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 20, 2010)

I would love to garage it, but couple of problems...garage is about 3 feet above the level of my patio, not that it will fit through the door, and getting it through the rock path to the front of my house is a pain. Second problem is my cabinet table saw takes up all the extra room in my two car garage (that has two cars in it), so there is no room for it. Maybe I can talk my wife into parking in the driveway instead of the one car garage....yeah right....not too worried about the rust and moisture, as long as I keep it clean after every use.


----------



## danielh (Apr 20, 2010)

Good thread.  Interested in more ideas, so i'm going to bump this to the top.

I'm doing a custom build that is going to be mounted on posts in the backyard, so there wont be any putting it up in the garage.  I was curious about a cover but hadnt got to the point of searching for one yet.  Getting closer though.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Apr 21, 2010)

found a place...uses the best fabrics you can buy.  Will custom build for any grill or smoker.  I think it is free quotes.  Pricey, but so was the smoker.  I'm going to get a quote from them for my Lang Patio smoker.

http://www.grillwraps.com/


----------



## DocP (Mar 10, 2019)

This thread was originally posted a long time ago, but it's still coming up at the top of searches, and it's still a persistent question.

I got a quote from grillwraps for a cover for a Lang 48 Original Patio and they wanted $465 (!!). Perhaps it is sewn from gold thread or unicorn hair.

My solution was to buy a 108" x 42" x 50" all-weather motorcycle cover for $18 online, and while it's not super pretty, it does seem to cover the important parts of the Lang 48 pretty well and latches underneath to keep it from blowing away. It's easier to put on and secure than a tarp. Because there is a bit of extra slack in the cover over the firebox, where motorcycle handlebars would be, I THINK it would also cover the warming box on Lang 48 deluxe patio - but I don't have one to try this with.

Anyway, a cheaper solution than $465 custom cover.


----------

